# Tanztheater nackt : Marta Ziolek und Florentina Holzinger in „Pink“ x 8



## krawutz (17 Apr. 2012)

​


----------



## MarkyMark (17 Apr. 2012)

wie gut, dass man Kunst nicht verstehen muss


----------



## walme (17 Apr. 2012)

beim zweitenmal opernglas nicht vergessen ​


----------



## MarkyMark (17 Apr. 2012)

walme schrieb:


> beim zweitenmal opernglas nicht vergessen ​



..wofür? Wenn man in der ersten Reihe sitzt, stelle ich mir das schlimmer vor als etwas weiter hinten


----------



## Rolli (17 Apr. 2012)

Vielen Dank !!!


----------



## comatron (19 Apr. 2012)

Was genau ist denn mit "Pink" gemeint ?


----------



## CelebFan28 (15 Mai 2012)

Die trauen sich was! Vielen Dank!


----------



## Punisher (15 Mai 2012)

bedankt


----------

